# ººRIU COD CLAN WARSºº



## bradburry (Nov 16, 2014)

leave your clan tag and we'll challenge you to war sometime

ours is BLUV in cod ghosts


GOOD LUCK.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 16, 2014)

this isnt just for me against you ...its for others aswell..lol


----------



## bradburry (Dec 4, 2014)

This site is not the place ....too many stoners lol


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah not enough gamers that come in here and add content.


----------



## bradburry (Dec 10, 2014)

Its because they chicken ...correct


----------



## charface (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 10, 2014)

I pretty much suck at all games. My mom even pwn's me at wii bowling. But here is some content of me gaming while drunk, stoned, playing some BLR. Bolt action rifle only, no melee.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 10, 2014)

I dont even know what that means

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 10, 2014)

hahaha, I swear I'm better when I've been drinking.
Sometimes I can't believe how bad I am at video games.
Another quick round of BAR only No Melee. Blacklight Retribution
I think someone accused me of stealing a kill, haha. 
Not sure if his comment was directed at me though, or someone else.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 10, 2014)

Lame, I was having a good game and some nub runs up and melee's me @4:06, during a bolt action only round. I still won ;D


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 11, 2014)

Anybody still mess black ops 2 ? Haha ghosts was trash . Has the advanced warfare . ?


----------



## torontoke (Dec 11, 2014)

Advanced warfare is awesome.
Well worth buying.
Best storymode ever.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 11, 2014)

Ghosts really was trash.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 11, 2014)

I got banned from Ghosts because I was accused of hacking. I don't hack though.
When I got banned from Ghosts, I went back to Bo2 and I got banned there as well.
I opened up a new steam account since then and have just been playing free games, BLR.


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 11, 2014)

Yea it's terrible !!! I don't do story mode I fuck with domination all the time . I'm just trying to go ham !!!!


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 11, 2014)

My 2007 name is still gay add me though if you ever mess with BO2 ( swagslayer14


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 11, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> I got banned from Ghosts because I was accused of hacking. I don't hack though.
> When I got banned from Ghosts, I went back to Bo2 and I got banned there as well.
> I opened up a new steam account since then and have just been playing free games, BLR.


\
yeah i made a new one recently also 

so when i have the money and when i know for sure my pc will run dayz ill buy it 


but theres a place i forgot the damn name but you pay for pc games at a huge discount cuz people sell them there cd keys and shit 

but you have to have steam and they send you the cd key or whatever the fuck so you can download it and shit 

it seemed legit


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm waiting for an upload to finish, it's mostly sniper 1Vs1 but a lot of 2 on 1, and someone accusing me of being a camper after running the map for 15 minutes, lol. Then one of them goes on to accuse me of hacking in the lobby. I swear if I get banned again for hacking when I'm not. Oh wait, looks like the video is done processing. about 15 minutes long but I'm posting it anyway, there some good shots in there. I never claim to be good or pro either, haha, just look above how many times I say I'm a noob, and these guys have to tell me you're not even that good. I never said I was good, this is too funny. They still got owned for the most part.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 14, 2014)

I saw a free trial with 18 hours remaining for Advanced Warfare, so I tried it.
It was pretty cool and I was kicking ass right away. So I went ahead and bought it.
Then I started getting owned as soon as I bought it.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 15, 2014)

hahaha, I come up with the best content. ;D


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Mar 10, 2015)

I've been accused of hacking, again.


----------



## TwistItUp (Mar 10, 2015)

TwistItUp said:


> I got banned from Ghosts because I was accused of hacking. I don't hack though.
> When I got banned from Ghosts, I went back to Bo2 and I got banned there as well.
> I opened up a new steam account since then and have just been playing free games, BLR.


^^ bump... This is what I mean. People keep accusing me of hacking, and getting me banned too.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 10, 2015)

I have never gotten banned, been accused plenty of times but never the ban hammer.


----------

